# Nakakainis ang mga mommies na ganon



## Seb_K

Guys, 

I know that the phrase below has something to do with Mothers but what exactly does it mean?

_"Nakakainis ang mga mommies na ganon"_


----------



## youtin

Inis = irritation

"Moms who are 'like that' are irritating."


----------



## tanzhang

LOL. The phrase says: Mommies that are like that are so annoying.  (^_^)


----------

